# bull minnows



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Many have requested bull minnows for the upcoming tournaments. 



*$3.75 per dozen includes tax *



I will be open until at least 7 p.m. tonight and will open at 4 a.m. Saturday morning. If you need me to be open after 7 tonight please call in advance. 



Pastor Billy


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

:bump


----------

